# DSG mechatronic replacement



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi, the wife's 3.2 DSG TT arrived home on a AA tow truck today, great car but has always seemed a bit jerky pulling away, had the car for about a year now, had all Haldex and DSG oils and filters changed just after purchase, been to Audi for a brake light switch and reprogramming, seemed ok learned to drive around the jerkyness. Worth noting that if the battery was disconnected then reconnected the car was super smooth for a few days then seemed to get gradually worse. Anyway today flashing red P R D etc and only got 1st gear, no reverse, AA man had error codes P1570 ECU disabled, p1624, and p2711 transmission shift sequence implusable, I used my dash command obd2 and this shows error P0791 intermediate shaft speed sensor A circuit. Disconnected battery but fault still persists, seems to point to the mechatronic unit, any thoughts


----------



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Seems that ecu testing can repair the mechatronic unit for £250 plus VAT, also the removal does not seem to bad, so remove send off and replace, couple of questions, can I refill the DSG box with the same amount of oil that comes out. As when I had the DSG box oil changed it needed a laptop moving car back and forward etc etc, has anyone changed there's at home, and does it need any programming after fitting?


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I believe changing the oil requires it to be slightly over filled, run up to operating temperature, then the filling plug removed to allow excess to drain, could be completely wrong though :lol:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

That's correct, in my experience a lot of dsg's are running low on fluid so just replacing what comes out isn't actually going to give you the right level.
We can replace between 4.5 to 6l when changing and the difference is usually by how low they are running.


----------



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Had a couple of quotes from independent garages, but both only fit new, I assume audi parts, seems a new mechatronic unit is approx £1294, so plus removal and refit, then DSG oil and filter, quotes so far including VAT £2013, and £1810, can also get the mechatronic unit repaired this can range from £300 to £900 depending on which part/parts needs replacing. Seems madness to replace the whole unit if one part is knackered.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the world of modern automatics


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

ECU can fix most. Few other repairers out there. There's even a bloke in Bristol who does a while you wait remove and fix service. If you DIY remember that any damage to the mechatronic arm and it's all over. Good Independent suggested as you get some warranty. On my my third courtesy of a failed transfer bearing. Oh and a whole new box now. New box has different oil level (more) suspicious me never....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

We charge 4hours labour plus fluid plus vat - approx £360
Organise the repair yourself (subject to favourable diagnostics)
EcuTesting or ACTronics.


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Not suggesting you try this but here it is anyway. http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1671927169

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Use GrahamsTT for the work if you can as he is a TT enthusiast and owns a transmission company.

Unless the new price of mechatronics has dropped..I paid £1700 for my spare unit last year.
Steve


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

V6RUL said:


> Use GrahamsTT for the work if you can as he is a TT enthusiast and owns a transmission company.
> 
> Unless the new price of mechatronics has dropped..I paid £1700 for my spare unit last year.
> Steve


Is there a link to his website or a phone number you could share please?


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

robinnew said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Use GrahamsTT for the work if you can as he is a TT enthusiast and owns a transmission company.
> ...


Doh. Being dim. Seen his posts above. Sorry!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Graham at Chester Auto Transmission, Chester 
01244 537070
http://www.transcentre.co.uk
Steve


----------



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Spoke to the guy in Avonmouth Bristol yesterday, he has very good reviews, may drive down there on way from work and have a chat, seems he rebuilds them depending on damage, and price could be £450 best or £1500 worst all in, so will let you know


----------



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Being picked up at 7am in the morning, so should be with Alex at 8am at Audi Gearbox repair in Avonmouth, Bristol, heard nothing but great reviews about this company so fingers crossed, will let you know how I get on


----------



## robinnew (Feb 13, 2015)

Rowge said:


> Being picked up at 7am in the morning, so should be with Alex at 8am at Audi Gearbox repair in Avonmouth, Bristol, heard nothing but great reviews about this company so fingers crossed, will let you know how I get on


Any update on this that you'd like to share with the group please? :mrgreen:
Thanks


----------



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Great news, picked up the TT from Alex (Avonmouth gearboxes) tonight, to cut a long story short, the mechatronic had electrical issues and hydraulic, the hydraulic side caused the jerkyness in 1st and reverse, anyway after replacing the mechatronic unit, a fault was found with the gearbox itself, alex removed the box and found a damaged gear tooth, so he sourced a second hand box, which he checked and fitted, this box was ok when cold but not when hot, so box removed again repaired, reassembled, new old and filter, test drove for approx 30 miles, all ok, I then tested the car for approx 10 miles hot, cold, motorway etc, the car is transformed, I now release the brake the car moves forward or back slowly, when I press the gas the car moves away smoothly, before the fix the car would not move much when I released the brake and was savage as soon as the gas pedal was pressed. The second hand box was £600, Alex trying to get £200 back from gearbox supplier as it was not perfect, this he said he will pass back to me, Total cost £1500 or £1300 with box refund, with six months warranty, oil change at 1500 miles £50, or free if I supply the oil. great guy great service, Happy days


----------



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Quick Update car is still running great, no jerking away in first or reverse and will wheel spin the front wheels if required, happy days, and the wife loves the car again


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy days - 1500 pounds all in is actually not terrible when you have major DSG issues.

I just bought a Mk2 V6 DSG and the gearbox is perfect. It runs like new, however I checked the service history with the car almost exactly a year ago there is a receipt for £1732 from Audi - to replace the Mechatronic unit at 73,000 miles and also perform a regular service on the car. The car is now on 81k I've had it a week and am loving it.

The Mechatronic unit alone on the invoice was 750 plus vat, discounted from 1250 !!!!

So I guess I'm lucky that was done before my ownership and not during it (ironically my last Mk2 was a manual TTRS which had a gearbox/front diff failure!).

But I can say that these DSGs although old tech. by modern standards, are very sweet to drive when they are running well.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

temporarychicken said:


> Happy days - 1500 pounds all in is actually not terrible when you have major DSG issues.


As I've said a number of times, when you compare it to a clutch replacement on a manual V6, the DSG box isn't the money pit that people imagine it to be.


----------



## Rowge (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all , thought I would give an update on the DSG box, Alex from Avonmouth gearboxes, moved 3 months ago to Elberton Olveston and the company name is now Bristol Gearbox Centre. The unit has been refurbished with all the best garage equipment and the whole feel is one of quality. I took my wife's TT in for the 1500 mile DSG oil change, this is a condition of the warranty, anyway oil was changed and I was charged £70 for the oil, car still has 2 months warranty left and is still running great. highly recommended. Pity the wife now wants to sell the car for a soft top


----------



## Skid Mark (Oct 28, 2013)

Mine has had the mech unit replaced after repairing the original unit failed, I'm guessing it was why the previous owner sold the car after just 6 months ownership

It didn't put me off buying it, if the new unit lasts 11 years like the last one I'll be happy


----------



## vanp (Feb 16, 2014)

I bought my V6 a year and a half ago, with a new mechatronic unit already installed at 87k miles.

Car is now around 98k miles and running completely fine. It was occasionally a bit jerky until I replaced the brake/clutch switch a couple of months ago and it's been good as gold ever since.

Looking at the paperwork, mine was done at Slaters Garage, also known as gearboxnottingham, at a cost of £2k!!

Has anybody ever taken theirs to this place? Always like to check retrospectively about the workmanship of a garage, so I can give myself sleepless nights in the future :lol:


----------

